# Need a Rental Resort Recommendation in Cabo or Puerto Vallarta



## DaveNV (Oct 31, 2014)

A coworker and her husband want to vacation in Cabo San Lucas area in February 2015. They are looking for beachfront rental accommodations in a nice resort, 1 bedroom or larger, in the greater Cabo area.  Their needs are not outrageous, but resort quality and a nice beach is important. Ocean swimming is not necessary, as long as there is a good onsite swimming pool.

I've only been to Cabo once, and we stayed at the Hacienda Del Mar. Can you recommend something as nice, or nicer, than that so I can refer them?  I don't know which resorts are better than the others, and would use the HDM as a comparison. I think they'd like to be closer to town than on the corridor, so they can walk to shops and such.

Any ideas?  I'm checking the Tug marketplace Rental forums, and the list is overwhelming.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Oct 31, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I think they'd like to be closer to town than on the corridor, so they can walk to shops and such.
> 
> Any ideas?  I'm checking the Tug marketplace Rental forums, and the list is overwhelming.
> 
> Dave


Take a look at the reviews for Mexico, Baja California, in the TUG Review section. If your friends want to be able to walk to town, the resorts on Medano Beach would be good choices:  Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos, Pueblo Bonito Rose, Casa Dorado Medano Beach, Cabo Villas. Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach is very nice, has several pools and a free shuttle to the PB Rose.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, Karen. That may be exactly what they're after.

Do you happen to have similar ideas about Puerto Vallarta? I've never been there,  and wouldn't know where to begin to sift through that area. They've said they might want to go to PV instead, depending on whatever is available.  The big idea is to go whale watching, so everything else is flexible.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Nov 1, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Do you happen to have similar ideas about Puerto Vallarta? I've never been there,  and wouldn't know where to begin to sift through that area.


Sorry, I don't. It has been probably 25 years since I've been there, but hopefully someone else will have some ideas for you. I amended the title to this thread so maybe you'll get some more info.


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 1, 2014)

There are lots of nice places in Puerto Vallarta as well as Cabo.  For me, it all comes down to location.  

Since there are so many great places to choose from, they have to narrow down to "are we going to enjoy our resort and sit by the pool"  = Nuevo Vallarta, or explore and have a taste of an older, charming Mexico, which could be the hotel zone or Conchas Chinas.  Lots of timeshares in all of those areas.

Your friends first have to figure out what they want their vacation to look like, in term of activity level, getting around - are they renting a car or want to be in walking distance, and then choose a timeshare from there.  

We go to PV and Cabo every year.  I like both for different reasons but for me PV is Mexico at its finest while Cabo feels like a slightly manufactured resort by the sea.  

PV is more a lush tropical jungle setting while Cabo is arid and dry.  I'm sure they would have an enjoyable time at either place.  Can't speak to the whale watching season, though.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, Karen and Janice, for the extra info. (And thanks for changing the thread title.) Here's what I can tell you about them:

They are quite active 40-something couple who are very into being together.  Married 26(?) years or so, with no signs of slowing down. They do a lot of things as a couple, rather than by themselves.  It's a case of them being each other's best friend, for sure.

Their main interest on this trip is whale watching and sunny weather, so the city they visit is secondary, as long as they can get a good whale watching trip in.  When they go to Hawaii they like to stay in upscale hotels in the Kaanapali area of Maui, so that may give some idea of their level of expected comfort.  They like laying on a nice beach or next to a pool, but I do know they also like to wander through shops and such, eating in pleasant restaurants, having a beverage in a sidewalk cafe or coffee shop, and being active. In between, it's all about relaxing.  They have a fairly disposable travel income, but they still want a "deal" on the accommodations they rent.

So maybe PV would be a better choice? What do you think? I said I'd see if I could find a rental for the week they want to spend on the trip.  Just not sure where to start looking. Any ideas?

Dave


----------



## pittle (Nov 1, 2014)

Buganvilias has the best location in PV. There are several nice timeshares in the Marina area too - Westin Regina (Raintree), Mayan Palace, Velas Vallarta (A/I).  

Cabo had so much damage because of the hurricane last month, but seems to be recovering.  So many people had to change their dates that February may be hard to get a space there, but the Pueblo Bonito resorts are nice.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, Phyllis.  I hadn't considered the recent hurricane in Cabo messing up the calendar for people. I'll look at the PV resorts you mention.  I don't think an A/I would work for them, since they like to try various restaurants. But I'll check.

I know this is all a lot like picking out a greeting card for someone else to give to someone.  It's kind of a personal choice thing, ya know?  

Sort of like an old joke I remember seeing:  A guy is seated at the kitchen table with a blank piece of paper and a pencil.  He taps his fingers on the blank paper for awhile, thinking and thinking.  Then he turns to his wife and yells, "Think of something for me to invent."  

Thanks, everyone.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 1, 2014)

Dave - 

We like PV much better than Cabo.  Cabo, to me, is just a southwestern US resort town dropped down in Mexico. You can blink your eyes and easily think that you are somewhere in the Sonoran desert in Arizona or New Mexico.  That being said, Cabo is a great choice for people who are interested in activities.  The golfing is excellent, and it is the place to go for deep sea fishing.  So if that is what your friends desire, then Cabo is the better choice.

Puerto Vallarta consists of several areas with very different characters. 

Puerto Vallarta proper existed as a city before tourism arrived, so it has a real downtown area.  It has excellent bus service; there is no need for a rental car to get out and around in Puerto vallarta.  There are a number of beaches all along the coast.  Personally, I wouldn't (and don't) do any swimming in any of the them.  (It's the old Sanitary Engineer in me coming up - water sanitation was my first job out of college.) There is much to do in the area, and excellent restaurants.  There is good whale watching in Bahia de Banderas in February.  We also like to take water taxis to some of the more remote villages on the south side of the bay.  We also hop the bus to go to the beaches and towns that are to the north, such as Bucieras and beyond to Sayulita and San Francisco.

The airport divides the area neatly.  Puerto Vallarta is south of the airport. If you go north of the airport, you immediately cross over the Rio Ameca and are in Nuevo Vallarta and the Riviera Nayarit.  Except for a few towns that started as fishing villages (such as Bucieras), this was undeveloped ocean-front land that now is almost non-stop resorts, houses, and condos.  Riviera Nayarit has a wonderful long beach that starts at Nuevo Vallarta at the mouth of the Rio Ameca and continues northward almost completely unbroken for almost 30 miles. We often spend at least one day strolling and sunning in this area.  In my opinion the sanitation conditions in this area are somewhat better, particularly the further north you are from Nuevo Vallarta. I would never go in the water in Nuevo (e.g., near the Mayan resort, Paradise Village, and others) because they are right at the mouth of the Rio Ameco. From what I've observed of the Rio Ameco drainage area .... there is no way I would want to be swimming in the drainage from that area.  And that being said, even in the areas north of Nuevo I would be wary of areas near the smaller local creeks and channels.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 1, 2014)

pittle said:


> Buganvilias has the best location in PV. ...



I think it is hard to day what is the "best" location in Puerto Vallarta, because that depends on personal preferences.  Puerto Vallarta has such a diversity options that different places are going to be best for different people.  I would imagine there are a number of people who might consider Ocho Cascadas  to be the best location in PV.  Others might go for Bliss. We have friends who had a simple place just north of the Malecon that they adored. They're all fine in their own ways.


----------



## pittle (Nov 1, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think it is hard to day what is the "best" location in Puerto Vallarta, because that depends on personal preferences.  Puerto Vallarta has such a diversity options that different places are going to be best for different people.  I would imagine there are a number of people who might consider Ocho Cascadas  to be the best location in PV.  Others might go for Bliss. We have friends who had a simple place just north of the Malecon that they adored. They're all fine in their own ways.



Very true Steve.  

We are going to PV next week and will stay one week in a resort just above Ocho Casadas and like it, but it not as convenient for going out and about easily.  The views are spectacular and the condo is superb. 

The next week, we will go to Nuevo for a week at Mayan World as I like to call it.  We will be at the Grand Luxxe for a week.  That is another place that is not as easy to get out and about. It is extremely luxurious though with gorgeous pools and there is a lot of entertainment there.

We then go to the Buganvilias for another week.  That is when we can snag the bus to go anywhere right out front, walk to the Malecon and Old Town, etc.  It is also 3 blocks from Mega.  It is the closest to all the downtown activities and you do not even need taxis.  We will take the bus to Bucerias with some friends for a day.  The bus terminal is a few blocks from the Buganvilias and you can be the first ones on the bus to Bucerias, Punta Mita, Salulyta, etc.  

We also like the Mayan Palace because it is so close to the Marina.  Good restaurants and easy to get around on the bus system.

But, when we ask family to join us in PV, they always ask that we stay at Buganvilias because of the things I mentioned above.  That is why I called it the best.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 1, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Dave -
> 
> We like PV much better than Cabo.




Thanks for the great explanation, Steve. I think what I'm going to do is tabulate these resort names, and let my friends decide the area they want, then help them track down a rental they might want. They've only stayed in hotels, as far as I know, so staying at a timeshare resort may offer a very different experience for them.

Also, welcome back.  It's great seeing your creepy avatar again. Hope you're doing well. 

Dave


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 1, 2014)

There's a lot of good information to give to your friends, and ultimately, they should look at a map of where they end up choosing and then see the choices on a map.

There are a ton of great places but people like certain ones for personal reasons.  We go back again and again to Buganvilias in PV because we can walk out our door to anywhere in the city.  Not many other places in PV can say that.  The beach is horrible there, the resort rooms are spartan but clean but the views and location more than make up for it.  

The Velas Vallarta in the Marina is an AI if you exchange into it, but if a person rents from an owner then they don't have to take the AI.  The Velas is a property on par with what your friends are used to in Hawaii, but it requires a bus ride to get around or to town, unless of course, they do all their activities on the water, then they're already at the Marina!

Those would be my top recommendations for PV.


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 2, 2014)

I like both places but I found Banderas Bay to be gross.  My son who could honestly be part fish cause he loves the water so much wouldn't even go in once.  It could be that there is a river bringing water into the central part of the bay and if you go further North or South, the water quality is better.  

As for Cabo, most resorts don't recommend ocean swimming unless you are along Medano Beach or further East in San Jose del Cabo.  We didn't mind since the sights and sounds of the ocean were great and we even got some whale watching from our balcony at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.  We would go back in a heartbeat!  Check eBay as there are ample PBSB rentals.

---------------------------
Edit: Just thinking about Cabo got me doing more research and I booked a quick getaway the second week of December. I couldn't find anything on RCI or II, so I rolled the dice with Hotwire and booked PB Pacifica, next door to PBSB. Love it!!!!


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Nov 6, 2014)

I own in cabo and love it. The resort is cabo villas beach resort and is on Medano beach where you can swim. It's a short walk to the marina and a quick cab ride to restaurants and a lot you can walk to. 

_No advertising allowed in discussion forums._


----------



## bjones9942 (Nov 6, 2014)

In Puerto Vallarta I'd suggest the Lindo Mar.  It's in the South Side; has a nice little, although rocky, beach; is a smaller property with very nice rooms; and has excellent margaritas.  Wouldn't be for someone looking for 'big fancy pamper-me resort'.  Oh - and it can often be found on trading places 'hot-deals' page for a very reasonable rate.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2014)

For whale watching and whale touching, my first suggestion is the Villa del Palmar Loreto. This is an out of the way, in the middle of no where beautiful resort in Esmeralda Blanca. Last Feb the whales were close enough to kayak to from what I heard at the pool. We went to Lopez Matzos for some Mag Bay whale watching.

The area around the resort is some of the best nature hiking. The stars are really something here as well. The other plus is this is an opulent resort.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207180&highlight=loreto


For an area of consistently great whale watching in Feb, I would choose Banderas Bay for panga ride whale watching over Cabo. PV and NV are both on Banderas Bay.


If you just wanted to see whales splash all day long from a balcony the the only choice is PB Sunset Beach in Cabo.


When you add the recent storm damage to equation I would suggest somewhere other than Cabo until the foliage and fauna grows back. Many things look worse than a pole with a few branches but this pole doesn't provide much shade, imo.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 18, 2014)

*Latest news...*

I talked to my friends, and they've reached a decision. I'm hoping Tuggers can help me point them in the right direction:

They want to stay in the greater Puerto Vallarta area. They want oceanfront accommodations, 1 bedroom or more, where they can lay on the beach, and swim in a nice pool.  They want to be able to walk to shops and such. They don't care much about cooking, so will need access to restaurants.  AI is a possibility. They want a nice experience, but don't want to overspend. They're looking for a February timeframe.

Can anyone who knows the greater PV area recommend a nice resort or two or three for them to look into?  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## slambarri (Nov 19, 2014)

Hubby & I just came back from PV and we stayed at the Quinta Maria Cortez in Playa Conchas Chinas, which was about a 15 minute walk through the beach to the downtown area and all the shops. It is a small Inn, about 7 suites, but it is a wonderful place. All the rooms are different, and it includes a huge breakfast. It had great reviews on TripAdvisor and I can see why.


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 19, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I talked to my friends, and they've reached a decision. I'm hoping Tuggers can help me point them in the right direction:
> 
> They want to stay in the greater Puerto Vallarta area. They want oceanfront accommodations, 1 bedroom or more, where they can lay on the beach, and swim in a nice pool.  They want to be able to walk to shops and such. They don't care much about cooking, so will need access to restaurants.  AI is a possibility. They want a nice experience, but don't want to overspend. They're looking for a February timeframe.
> 
> ...



Have them checkout Garza Blanca http://www.garzablancaresort.com/
All the rooms are oceanfront or the panaramic ocean view (the newwer ones on top of the mountain). You can't walk to town but the bus is across the street or you can take a taxi for $8 to town. The setting is gorgeous there and they will have prime spot in their rooms to watch the whales in the bay. 

Villa del Palmar in Puerto Vallarta is also nice and all the rooms were just renovated. It is in the hotel zone and everything is in walking distance.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 19, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Villa del Palmar in Puerto Vallarta is also nice and all the rooms were just renovated. It is in the hotel zone and everything is in walking distance.





Thanks.  This sounds to me more like what they'd want.  They don't want to have to take transportation anywhere.  I get the impression this trip is more about my coworker than about her husband.

So is this Villa del Palmar the one in Loreto that easyrider mentioned? I don't know the area.

Thanks, everyone.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 19, 2014)

Dave, Loreto is a small village on the Baja peninsula. There is another VDP in the Marina area of Puerto.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 19, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Dave, Loreto is a small village on the Baja peninsula. There is another VDP in the Marina area of Puerto.
> 
> Jim





Thanks, Jim.  Obviously, I need to look at a Mexico map. 

Dave


----------



## PStreet1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's another vote for Puerto Vallarta over Cabo.  We love the old world feel of Puerto Vallarta, and while we've been to Cabo a number of times, we've never felt anything more for it than "big resorts--could be almost anywhere."  In PV, we wander; we eat at sidewalk cafes; we like the cobblestone streets; we like the shopping; we like the range of local restaurants with a truly local clientele that go from very expensive/exclusive feeling to street food; in short, we love PV.  For whatever it's worth, all the people we know who live in Mexico like to vacation in Puerto Vallarta, but they rarely even consider Cabo because it's so Americanized.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2014)

I would say that the Villa del Palmar Puerto Vallarta would be as good or better than most PV area resorts because the renovations were just completed in late October. I haven't been there for a while but will be there this winter. 

The location is pretty good. The PV resort seems to have an international following. Last time I was there I met people from France and Italy. I always seem to find a few Canadians here as well. 

Bill


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 20, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Dave, Loreto is a small village on the Baja peninsula. There is another VDP in the Marina area of Puerto.
> 
> Jim



VDP is not in the marina - it is in the hotel zone in PV.  It is our favorite resort - we own there as well as the Buganvilias.  Rental and floating inventory, as an owner, is as tight as I have ever seen it at both resorts.  I think last winter convinced people to make reservations early.  Based on the white stuff falling outside my window, I am glad I have my weeks reserved.


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 21, 2014)

*Puerto Vallarta!*

Pv is a much better choice than Cabo, IMO. We have been to Cabo twice and now only visit PV every fall and know most of the timeshares, either having stayed there or just hearing about them. 

The best areas in PVR to walk around and enjoy are El Centro (downtown and the Malecon Boardwalk) and la Zona Romantica (just south of El Centro with Los Muertos Beach, cobblestones and many restaurants). There are no timeshares in either area, but some are close. To the north, the Sheraton Buganvilias is a great choice. It has a super pool, but no sandy beach due to hurricane Kenna. The beach has little rocks that make a wonderful sound as the waves come in and out. We loved it there and you can walk south to the Malecon and El Centro. Buses and taxis are right at the door.

Our other favorite timeshare is Lindo Mar, which is south of town. LM has its own small sandy beach with rocky outcrops for snorkeling. Lindo Mar is a small boutique type timeshare in traditional Mexican style. You are in your own little universe there, but a cab ride is 50 pesos and the bus is really cheap to Zona Romantica.

Those are the two best timeshaes to me that are semi close to town. Getting into town, both El Centro and Zona Romantica, is what PV is all about. 

Further out you can find many other timeshares...especially in the Hotel Zone (Villa del Palmar, Los Tules, Pelicanos and more). We don't like to be that far north, but I know others do like to base from that area. We would never stay as far north as the Marina. But, it all depends on what you want. We like to spend our time in la Zona Romantica and El Centro. 

Actually, now we rent a condo at Vista del Sol oceanfront on Los Muertos Beach and then spend a timeshare week at Lindo Mar. The last three years we have been lucky enough to add a week at Ocho Cascadas (once as a trade and twice as a rental). That place is the ultimate!

PM me if you need more info. We are PV lovers!


----------



## nomadio (Nov 21, 2014)

^^^ very good advice


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 29, 2014)

I second the choice for Sheraton Buganvilias.  The location is much more central than Villa del Palmar.  They can choose between the hotel or the timeshare, they share same grounds and restaurants.

I have seen very good deals for the hotel side on travel consolidator sites and they often include the All Inclusive option.

I believe if they are choosing to rent the timeshare side, they could purchase the AI option just for a few days, no need to do the whole week, though I'm not sure about that.


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 29, 2014)

jlp879 said:


> I second the choice for Sheraton Buganvilias.  The location is much more central than Villa del Palmar.  They can choose between the hotel or the timeshare, they share same grounds and restaurants.
> 
> I have seen very good deals for the hotel side on travel consolidator sites and they often include the All Inclusive option.
> 
> I believe if they are choosing to rent the timeshare side, they could purchase the AI option just for a few days, no need to do the whole week, though I'm not sure about that.



I agree that the location of the Sheraton is tops, although for other reasons I still prefer VDP.  I do not agree about AI.  There are many, many good restaurants within a couple of blocks of the resort.  And the bus can take you everywhere and cabs are cheap.  Doing AI in PV, IMO makes no sense since experiencing town is part of the charm.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought the Sheraton Bungavillas hasnt been renovated for a long time now. Most of the reviews I read suggest that the building and rooms are way out of date. 

When was the last major renovation at the Sheraton ? 1996 ?

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 4, 2014)

*More news*

My coworker and her husband have narrowed it down to Buganvilias and Villa Del Palmar in PV. 

Is there more than one Villa Del Palmar in Puerto Vallarta? I see "Flamingos" on some Google searches, and "Beach Resort" on others. Is that two different places?

If anyone has a Studio or 1 bedroom for rent there in early February, please PM me the details so I can pass it on to them. AI not wanted if there are area restaurants.  Please don't post any ad info here.

Thanks, everyone for all the info and help!

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 5, 2014)

easyrider said:


> I thought the Sheraton Bungavillas hasnt been renovated for a long time now. Most of the reviews I read suggest that the building and rooms are way out of date.
> 
> When was the last major renovation at the Sheraton ? 1996 ?
> 
> Bill


I remember posting pictures of the refurbishing of the condos so looked it up.  It was in January 2011 and the pictures are here.  

 We love staying here because of the location and we like the beautiful pool plus the same guests year after year since our condo is a fixed week/unit.  We much prefer the beaches in Nuevo Vallarta but PV is much more interesting.

 I have seen all the other resorts that are mentioned in this thread and you can't go wrong with any of them.  We also like the marina area and the bus will take you downtown pretty fast but it is in walking distance from the Buganvilias.  There is a little timeshare on or near the Malecon but I don't know the name.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 5, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> My coworker and her husband have narrowed it down to Buganvilias and Villa Del Palmar in PV.
> 
> Is there more than one Villa Del Palmar in Puerto Vallarta? I see "Flamingos" on some Google searches, and "Beach Resort" on others. Is that two different places?
> 
> ...


Flamingos is near Bucerias ... a loooong way from PV.  FYI- RCI has some weeks for rent at the Buganvilias but they are not cheap.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 5, 2014)

bellesgirl said:


> Flamingos is near Bucerias ... a loooong way from PV.  FYI- RCI has some weeks for rent at the Buganvilias but they are not cheap.



Thanks! I'll check those RCI rates.  I don't know the PV area at all, and know sometimes there are different resorts with the same general names. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 6, 2014)

*Decision made*

Well, after all this, and the kind emails and PMs I received, my coworker and her husband have decided to go with a hotel and airfare package from Costco instead. 

Thanks, everyone, for the efforts and information you provided. Tuggers are the best!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 6, 2014)

You can lead a horse to water......


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 7, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Well, after all this, and the kind emails and PMs I received, my coworker and her husband have decided to go with a hotel and airfare package from Costco instead.
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for the efforts and information you provided. Tuggers are the best!
> 
> Dave


Do you know what city (or resort) they have decided on? Most likely their hotel stay is a timeshare resort besides a hotel so they will be invited to a timeshare presentation.

They are wise to say "no thank you" and avoid the hard sell. There is so much to see and do in Puerto Vallarta and surroundings to give up their precious vacation time unless they are planning to go back more than once. Most people don't unless they own a timeshare.


----------



## pittle (Dec 7, 2014)

easyrider said:


> I thought the Sheraton Bungavillas hasnt been renovated for a long time now. Most of the reviews I read suggest that the building and rooms are way out of date.
> 
> When was the last major renovation at the Sheraton ? 1996 ?
> 
> Bill



They started total renovation of the top floor (25th)of the Tower Building in 2011.  It is called Sky Suites.  In 2013 they started renovating the 17th floor 
and these were open this year.  Both floors are exceptionally nice. FYI - at Buganvilias, the ground floor is 11 and the top floor is 25 (15 stories high).  

My husband made a video to show the "kids" when we were there last week.  Take a look - it is the at the bottom of the galleries that you see if you click on the link below my signature.  I tried to just link it, but had not luck.  The units on the 17th floor are similar to the Sky Suites.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 7, 2014)

Gracias Phyllis. It looks like you have been all over Mexico Senorita . Maybe it is the Sheraton that needs some refurbed because the Bungavillas look sweet.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 7, 2014)

iconnections said:


> Do you know what city (or resort) they have decided on? Most likely their hotel stay is a timeshare resort besides a hotel so they will be invited to a timeshare presentation.
> 
> They are wise to say "no thank you" and avoid the hard sell. There is so much to see and do in Puerto Vallarta and surroundings to give up their precious vacation time unless they are planning to go back more than once. Most people don't unless they own a timeshare.




I don't know what their final choice will be, but the last resort name I heard was Villas del Palmar in PV. It seems the issue is they have less than a week to spend, due to the husband's work schedule, and they need to check in on a Monday. Due to the late date of their plans and cost of airfare, the timeshare dates in February are mostly filled. They really appreciated all the info they received, but this works for them. 

It seems to me that once again, advance planning makes for better vacation options. If they'd started this a year ago, even six months ago, their options would have been better.  She seems happy with her choice, and sent Thank You's to everyone here for their input.

Dave


----------



## pittle (Dec 10, 2014)

pittle said:


> They started total renovation of the top floor (25th)of the Tower Building in 2011.  It is called Sky Suites.  In 2013 they started renovating the 17th floor
> and these were open this year.  Both floors are exceptionally nice. FYI - at Buganvilias, the ground floor is 11 and the top floor is 25 (15 stories high).
> 
> My husband made a video to show the "kids" when we were there last week.  Take a look - it is the at the bottom of the galleries that you see if you click on the link below my signature.  I tried to just link it, but had not luck.  The units on the 17th floor are similar to the Sky Suites.



I edited SmugMug and moved the video up to the top since I usually put the most recent photos first.  It is called Sheraton Buganvilias Sky Suites 2014 Video.  (I had uploaded a different video last week and wanted this one.)  *Click on the link below my signature.*


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 11, 2014)

Great video.  Thanks for sharing, Phyllis.


----------

